# BB's Crass Polo Insignias



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

BB has got to stop making polo's with those insignias in crassly constrasting colors! They should go back to the insignia that blends nicely with the color of the shirt! Why does BB of all designers feel the need to follow the rabble and turn us all into advertising plackards! It's really quite disgusting and demeaning for company and customer alike. I was looking forward to picking up a couple polos from BB and saw an ad for their polos with blazing insignias and just had to vent. 

Jay


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Brooks is too big to ignore trends. I'm personally hoping for some Repp Stripe Crocs for the warm weather.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Brooks is too big to ignore trends. I'm personally hoping for some Repp Stripe Crocs for the warm weather.


I'm holding out for some Alden x Ugg tassel boots. They'll go great with sweatpants that say "Brooks Brothers" down one leg.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Brooks is too big to ignore trends. I'm personally hoping for some Repp Stripe Crocs for the warm weather.


One step ahead of you:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jaydubbs15 said:


> BB has got to stop making polo's with those insignias in crassly constrasting colors! They should go back to the insignia that blends nicely with the color of the shirt! Why does BB of all designers feel the need to follow the rabble and turn us all into advertising plackards! It's really quite disgusting and demeaning for company and customer alike. I was looking forward to picking up a couple polos from BB and saw an ad for their polos with blazing insignias and just had to vent.
> 
> Jay


They know the tastes of their market. I won't buy them.

Edit: Each preceding generation decries the vulgarity of those that follow. But sometimes they are right.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

They're clearly trying to reach those young people who tend to buy Ralph Lauren polo's with cartoonish insignias, but isn't BB's market more mature and traditional?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jaydubbs15 said:


> but isn't BB's market more mature and traditional?


Not anymore. BB has gone from being a men's clothier to a mass-market fashion retailer. It's largely run and staffed by the same people who work at Banana Republic. They wish to be all things to all people while trading off their traditional image. Youngsters typically buy more clothing than mature men. Therefore they no longer have any interest in educating and elevating the taste of the young, (Heck, the taste of most working there is rarely any better.) and instead wish to pander to them.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

Which designer is your favorite for polo's?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

jaydubbs15 said:


> Which designer is your favorite for polo's?


Burberry slim fit and BB without the logo, also slim fit.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

jaydubbs15 said:


> Which designer is your favorite for polo's?


In short sleeve, Kent Wang's polo are awesome, though pricey. The longsleeves feature sleeves too short for my monkey arms.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jaydubbs15 said:


> Which designer is your favorite for polo's?


Can't say. Haven't bought many in more than a dozen years. L.L. Bean had an outstanding polo about 15 years ago. Won a consumer reports comparison. I sampled one, and then stocked up. All these years later, they are still in great shape with almost no pilling and perfect color retention. Bought some Lands End Polo's perhaps 5 years ago. They were all right.

I don't wear slim fit anything.

Edit: Oh, and I don't buy designer anything either.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually like BB's material and fit but perhaps I'll try L.L. Bean this season. By the way, I like Banana Republic polos! At least they don't have obnoxious insignias! Thanks!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

jaydubbs15 said:


> Why does BB of all designers feel the need to follow the rabble and turn us all into advertising plackards!
> 
> Jay


Don't buy them. Problem solved!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Edit: Oh, and I don't buy designer anything either.


Every shirt is designed by someone. It's just a matter of how thoughtfully this is done that makes a better or worse product. Reverse snobbery can sometimes blind us to terrific products and experiences.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Every shirt is designed by someone. . . . .
> Reverse snobbery can sometimes blind us to terrific products and experiences.


Yeah, this guy makes mine -









Someone once told me the same thing about rutabagas.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

That is one thing I like about the Nautica Polo shirts. They seem to blend the little sail boat pretty well with the color of the shirt so that it isn't a blatent advertisement. I just wish that Nautica would go back to making Polos in colors that someone my age would wear. I used to pick up 5-6 a year and now I'm lucky if I can find two. I use them mostly for golf and I am hard on them because I carry the bag at my home course. They wear well and stand up to the abuse of the shoulder straps.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Is this thread a direct result of Brooks Brother's "The $2000 Polo" event?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hoarders - Brooks Bros. Edition*

Interesting timing. I got this for the first time today.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

^^ Now I know what to do with my tax refund! At $44 per shirt that's a good deal :biggrin:


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Bradford said:


> ^^ Now I know what to do with my tax refund! At $44 per shirt that's a good deal :biggrin:


If you have the AAAC forum discount (15%) you can get a pair of polos for 50$ each at any time. 44$ seems like a pretty bad deal considering that you're buying 44(!) shirts.

I like the material of BB's but the cut and the insigna kinda ruins it. I find the length to be very short, not made for tucking in. I wear a medium slim fit and I'm 6 feet tall.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Yeah, this guy makes mine -
> 
> View attachment 4088
> 
> ...


For anyone interested, this is how you respond to sarcastic humor. Thank you, Flanderian.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Things could be worse.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, I figured it was a response to the $2,000 boxed set ... which I actually think is kind of an amusing offer, though I'm not rushing to buy it.

FWIW, the contrasting Golden-Fleece logo predates the ones with the thread that matches. In the '70s and '80s, so far as I can remember, all BB polos had contrasting logos, though just in gold, not in multiple colors. If you go back further, they probably didn't have logos at all. Actually, I don't think you have to go back too far to find a time they didn't sell them, or at least scarcely sold very many.

Aside: Brooks Brothers has been a mass market retailer since the late '60s, so far as I can tell. And before that it's not exactly like they were a boutique (they just didn't have a bunch of stores).


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

jaydubbs15 said:


> I actually like BB's material and fit but perhaps I'll try L.L. Bean this season. By the way, I like Banana Republic polos! At least they don't have obnoxious insignias! Thanks!


 Actually BR polos are also logo as well. For the last few seasons it's been the Elephant. 
Of course, this is just the piqué version but.....


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

More FWIW:

Logos aren't exactly some new development, nor are they inherently a "snob appeal" thing. I have a pretty clear visual memory of having polo shirts (except everyone called them "tennis shirts") as a kid with various none-too-snobby logos on them, _e.g._ the Munsingwear penguin.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd actually make a case for the view that logo-less polo shirts (or tennis/golf/bowling/whatever shirts) are actually a snobbism-in-the-guise-of-non-snobbism development of the late '80s or '90s. Kind of like people who "de-badge" their BMWs (_i.e._ remove the model-number on the back in the hope it makes a 325i look like an M3 ... without, of course, _ever_ removing the roundel).


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Starch said:


> Kind of like people who "de-badge" their BMWs (_i.e._ remove the model-number on the back in the hope it makes a 325i look like an M3 ... without, of course, _ever_ removing the roundel).


I knew people back in the 80's who ripped the crocodile logos off their Lacostes. Literally, leaving a small hole. Not a look that i cared for, however.

Some people did this, too.

And, some of the hardcore BMW tuners do remove the Roundel.

https://www.alpina-automobiles.com/

But, I digress.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


> I knew people back in the 80's who ripped the crocodile logos off their Lacostes. Literally, leaving a small hole. Not a look that i cared for, however.
> 
> Some people did this, too.


Pure class.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> Pure class.


No, that would be this:

https://www.spreadshirt.com/ralph-reaper-polo-shirt-C3376A7633950

Or, this:

https://www.spreadshirt.com/rabbit-crocodile-polo-C3376A8256440


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Topsider said:


> And, some of the hardcore BMW tuners do remove the Roundel.
> 
> https://www.alpina-automobiles.com/
> 
> But, I digress.


The Alpina actually isn't a "tuner," in the sense of an after-market modification. They actually roll those off their own assembly line. If you've seen one in the US, you've encountered a rare, rare car. There's one down here that wound up at the center of a lawsuit my firm is involved in.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Titus_A said:


> The Alpina actually isn't a "tuner," in the sense of an after-market modification. They actually roll those off their own assembly line. If you've seen one in the US, you've encountered a rare, rare car.


"Understated exclusivity" is how they put it:

You can (sorta) do the same thing with Ralph Lauren's polo shirts, as well.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...782.2708573&camp=CYOBIGPONY&parentPage=family


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I still think removing the badging, 328 or m3, looks better. Removing the rounded leaves a gap in the trunk lid and hood, though. 

Saw a new B7 the other day and almost drove off the road while admiring it.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Last BB polo I bought was a Country Club, which set me back a fair bit. The material was fine, albeit a bit thin, and it had no logo. The cut, however, was in my opinion horrible. I bought a medium, which is what I normally wear, and it fit like a tent. I gave it away after not wearing it much for a year.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If the OP is referring to the small 'golden fleece' logo contrasting with the shirt, I think it looks fine. I do, however, think the 'sailing polos' featured near the back of the recent spring catalogue look a bit tacky/corny and I imagine they'll have trouble selling very many.

Since I'm between a medium and large in most shirts, the generous cut of BB mediums works well for me.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

zightx said:


> If you have the AAAC forum discount (15%) you can get a pair of polos for 50$ each at any time. 44$ seems like a pretty bad deal considering that you're buying 44(!) shirts.


Apparently I should have made it clear that I was being sarcastic. Oh, and I have a BB discount card, but its not from here, its from my college alumni association.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Starch said:


> More FWIW:
> 
> Logos aren't exactly some new development, nor are they inherently a "snob appeal" thing. I have a pretty clear visual memory of having polo shirts (except everyone called them "tennis shirts") as a kid with various none-too-snobby logos on them, _e.g._ the Munsingwear penguin.


Agreed. I've worn both Fred Perry and unmarked Target brand in the recent past and neither provoked a response. I'll admit that the multicolored sheep are not to my taste but I'd take one (or 44) as a gift.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Speaking of target polos, buyer beware - most of this season's line are 60/40 cotton/poly. Only the white, navy and red are 100% cotton.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That and the socks....bad signs.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

These BB logos are worse than the RLP logos, IMO.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I personally like the multi-colored logos, adds a nice visual appeal imo especially for the summer colors. But that's the young guy/brand whore coming out of me.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

M Go Crimson said:


> Is this thread a direct result of Brooks Brother's "The $2000 Polo" event?


Yes, that's what prompted my post.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bradford said:


> ^^ Now I know what to do with my tax refund! At $44 per shirt that's a good deal :biggrin:


LOL. Logos or not, if you have that much of a tax refund coming, that is poor tax planning! Skip buying the polos and use the money to hire an accountant!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I have never been persuaded that wearing any maker's logo is desirable; too much like a 'sandwich board' of free advertising -as if my wearing it would boost demand anyway. Is there a transfer of 'status' from the logo to the wearer?
Now a tattoo, well, that's something very different.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

zightx said:


> If you have the AAAC forum discount (15%) you can get a pair of polos for 50$ each at any time. 44$ seems like a pretty bad deal considering that you're buying 44(!) shirts.
> 
> I like the material of BB's but the cut and the insigna kinda ruins it. I find the length to be very short, not made for tucking in. I wear a medium slim fit and I'm 6 feet tall.


I don't know how polo prices at BB have changed over the past couple of years, but I remember a couple of years ago buying three polos at a time to lock in the lower bulk price PLUS the 10% AAC discount PLUS the 25% friends and family sale discount resulted in the shirts being under 40 bucks (I think 37 or so) each, with tax.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I recall originally mistaking the golden fleece for a pig. :eek2:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> I recall originally mistaking the golden fleece for a pig. :eek2:


My fiance calls them "helicopter sheep." I'm biased, but I like it.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Hayek said:


> I don't know how polo prices at BB have changed over the past couple of years, but I remember a couple of years ago buying three polos at a time to lock in the lower bulk price PLUS the 10% AAC discount PLUS the 25% friends and family sale discount resulted in the shirts being under 40 bucks (I think 37 or so) each, with tax.


I recall the same thing. Prices at BB have increased pretty dramatically over the past few years.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, so I've noticed. I think the price may actually have been closer to $33-35. This would have been in the spring of '08/'07.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

filfoster said:


> I have never been persuaded that wearing any maker's logo is desirable; too much like a 'sandwich board' of free advertising -as if my wearing it would boost demand anyway. Is there a transfer of 'status' from the logo to the wearer?
> *Now a tattoo, well, that's something very different.*


Ouch.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Bradford said:


> I recall the same thing. Prices at BB have increased pretty dramatically over the past few years.


 The polos were tagged $59.50 last time I was in store during the 12/26 sale


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Jovan said:


> These BB logos are worse than the RLP logos, IMO.


O rly?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hookem12387 said:


> My fiance calls them "helicopter sheep."


:biggrin: LOL! Never heard that one before.


----------



## hydepark (Sep 4, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> My *fiancée* calls them "helicopter sheep." I'm biased, but I like it.


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hydepark said:


> I fixed that for you.


Accent marks are a PITA to type in forum posts. Point is, she thinks the Golden Fleece looks like a "helicopter sheep." That's adorable. If he doesn't marry her, he's an idiot.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Topsider said:


> Accent marks are a PITA to type in forum posts. Point is, she thinks the Golden Fleece looks like a "helicopter sheep." That's adorable. If he doesn't marry her, he's an idiot.


Accent marks or not, as a man, he's a fiance. She's a fiancee.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Accent marks or not, as a man, he's a fiance. She's a fiancee.


 Saving the world one grammatical error at a time, ladies and gentleman, I give you...Orgetorix!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you seen the guy's suits??? Perfection is his default setting. :wink2:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, Org and HP, I actually didn't know that one. Also, accents are pretty easy on a mac, chéck ít óut. (alt + e)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> O rly?


I was referring to the usual, small ones, but point taken.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

The real question is, can you pop the collars on BB polos with contrasting logos better than you can on regular BB polos? Because quite honestly, BB polo collars don't generally pop well in comparison to Ralph Lauren or Vineyard Vines polos.

Also, I recently got a Loggerhead Apparel polo shirt and it not only looks good, but the collar pops quite nicely as well!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

jaydubbs15 said:


> Which designer is your favorite for polo's?


WAS Bobby Jones Collection.... until Hickey Freeman ruined that brand too.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Ouch.


Now that's commitment! And, the status is 24/7, beach, pool or hot tub!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bradford said:


> The real question is, can you pop the collars on BB polos with contrasting logos better than you can on regular BB polos? Because quite honestly, BB polo collars don't generally pop well in comparison to Ralph Lauren or Vineyard Vines polos.


The best shirt for the "popped" collar is a 1980's Lacoste. Worn in the 1980's.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

filfoster said:


> Now that's commitment! And, the status is 24/7, beach, pool or hot tub!


Of course, if you can't afford it, the US Polo Assn will just brand you for half the price.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Of course, if you can't afford it, the US Polo Assn will just brand you for half the price.


Very ecumenical of them to brand an a-- instead of the usual pony!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Despite being officially-sanctioned and all that, the U.S. Polo Assn. logo reminds me too much of that old "Knights of the Round Table" logo that Penney's sold back in the 1980's. I guess the idea was that, from a distance, somebody might mistake it for a PRL shirt.


Knights of the Round Table


USPA


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That's the Big Pony (or "medium" pony, it seems) version of the USPA logo. Their small one looks almost exactly like the traditional PRL logo except that it's more of a line drawing.

The line drawing means the branding can be done with a wire hanger heated over a dollar-store lighter down a back alley. You just keep saving with them.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> That's the Big Pony (or "medium" pony, it seems) version of the USPA logo. Their small one looks almost exactly like the traditional PRL logo except that it's more of a line drawing.
> 
> The line drawing means the branding can be done with a wire hanger heated over a dollar-store lighter down a back alley. You just keep saving with them.


Going way tangental on this thread but I admire the commitment of branding versus tattoos. Tattoos are not cheap, (even the prison ones, I hear), and can be removed with some effort. A branding is forever!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Not to mention more carcinogenic.



Topsider said:


> Knights of the Round Table


Just occured to me: Is that Hunt Club?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> Is that Hunt Club?


No, the Hunt Club logo is a horse looking backwards, similar to the logo on this tag (from an eBay auction). I couldn't find a good online pic of the stitched logo.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


> No, the Hunt Club logo is a horse looking backwards, similar to the logo on this tag (from an eBay auction). I couldn't find a good online pic of the stitched logo.


Yeah, I have some shirts with the same tag, but not polos. I assumed it would be the same logo, but have never seen it firsthand.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Topsider said:


> Despite being officially-sanctioned and all that, the U.S. Polo Assn. logo reminds me too much of that old "Knights of the Round Table" logo that Penney's sold back in the 1980's. I guess the idea was that, from a distance, somebody might mistake it for a PRL shirt.
> 
> Knights of the Round Table
> 
> USPA


Memory is a strange thing. As I recall it, Knights of the Round Table was sold as a private label brand by the Lion Store which was then part of the now longer existent Mercantile Stores chain. As I grow older more and more often I learn that my memory is mistaken.


----------



## dmelendy (Apr 18, 2012)

Eventually the polo will resemble a nascar fire suit.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> Memory is a strange thing. As I recall it, Knights of the Round Table was sold as a private label brand by the Lion Store which was then part of the now longer existent Mercantile Stores chain. As I grow older more and more often I learn that my memory is mistaken.


It was definitely sold at either JCPenney or Sears back in the 80's. Pretty sure it was Penney, because I rarely looked at anything except tools and appliances in Sears.

There was also the Fox, of course. It was widely ridiculed as a Lacoste wannabe, and nobody really wanted to be seen in one. Despite this, it was revived in the past decade or so as the "Retro Fox." Some things don't improve with age.

And who could forget "Le Tigré?"


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Le Tigre wasn't a bad knockoff when I was a kid. I remember having a couple polos that I quite liked. It's a Kenneth Cole property now.

Perhaps my memory is going too, but I think Bugle Boy also had some serviceable stuff in the beginning. I think I had a hard wearing US-made polo from them.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm just going to leave this here


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I literally laughed out loud at that. Nice.

To those who see popped collars as gauche, that was the original purpose of the stiff, ribbed knit collar. It would keep you from becoming a literal ******* when playing tennis in the sun.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey man, I never said you should do it all the time! 

Personally, I think the half/faux/f***ed up tuck or whatever it's called looks worse than a popped collar.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I think the half/faux/f***ed up tuck or whatever it's called looks worse than a popped collar.


Or, at least as bad.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. 
Not critisizing, but just saying,
it's been said that two of the earliest indications of the attainment of adulthood for young men is that ones collars lay flat against the neck and ones shirts are fully tucked!


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I literally laughed out loud at that. Nice.
> 
> To those who see popped collars as gauche, that was the original purpose of the stiff, ribbed knit collar. It would keep you from becoming a literal ******* when playing tennis in the sun.


Or clubbing...


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Topsider said:


> It was definitely sold at either JCPenney or Sears back in the 80's. Pretty sure it was Penney, because I rarely looked at anything except tools and appliances in Sears.
> 
> There was also the Fox, of course. It was widely ridiculed as a Lacoste wannabe, and nobody really wanted to be seen in one. Despite this, it was revived in the past decade or so as the "Retro Fox." Some things don't improve with age.
> 
> And who could forget "Le Tigré?"


I just picked up a navy Le Tigre in my size at the thrift!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

If I'm wearing someone else's logo I feel like they should be paying _me_.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Himself said:


> If I'm wearing someone else's logo I feel like they should be paying _me_.


That was the first thing I asked when my sister-in-law showed up at the house with Gloria Vanderbilt jeans back in I guess it was the 1980s. How much are they paying you to wear their name across your ass. :icon_smile:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Lots of items customarily come with an obvious trademark on them: cars; skis; tennis rackets; almost all sporting goods, actually; airplanes; computers; TV sets; kitchen appliances; phones; almost all consumables; books; women's handbags. Even if you took the express trademarks off, a lot of these have distinctive "brand" features: a BMW is obviously that just based on things like its kidney grills and Hofmeister kink.

Many items of clothing don't, though some do: athletic shoes; jeans (Levis have a tag, virtually every other brand has a distinctive back pocket); everything sold by Burberry. Those that don't often have a distinctive look that nearly everyone recognizes (though they're sometimes ripped off): Topsiders; LL Bean duckboots; Chanel women's suits; Hermes ties. Others are pretty easy to recognize if you're slightly in the know: some Brooks Brothers rep ties; many J. Press sportcoats; Barbour outerwear.

Slapping a trademark somewhere it doesn't customarily go - a suit jacket, say, or a coffee table - looks sort of odd. But putting trademarks on items that customarily bear them, which is almost everything, hardly warrants a second glance.

Polo shirts customarily do have a logo. If it's not a manufacturer's logo (penguins, crocodiles, laurel wreaths, etc.) it's something else (club, school, employer). It has been thus since 1927, when the things were invented (for tennis, not polo, but that's another subject).

As for this specific one: it's a polo shirt. It's not a luxury item. If anybody thinks he's going to impress people by having a "helicopter sheep" (new to me, but I like it) on his shirt, he's confused. The world probably fairly neatly divides into those who shop at Brooks Brothers and are unimpressed because it's no big deal, and those who don't and are unimpressed because they think it makes you look like you have grey hair or your parents buy things for you.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> I'm just going to leave this here


The last panel should have been a pony and rider with a mans logo on their chest.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

For example:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Or clubbing...


Oh man I hope that's a costume.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Indeed! I seem to remember a character in one of the Star Trek movies wearing an aluminized version of that shirt! Ya gotta admit...great collar roll! ROFALOL.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Starch said:


> The world probably fairly neatly divides into those who shop at Brooks Brothers and are unimpressed because it's no big deal, and those who don't and are *unimpressed because they think it makes you look like you have grey hair or your parents buy things for you*.




*Nicely put. *


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

On the advice of a board member I eschewed the garrish BB polo with colorful insignia and purchased a few polo's from LLBean instead. I was terribly disappointed in the quality of the material and the cut. I am back to BB, RL, and BR. I looked on BB's web-site and found some very nice polo's with toned-down insignias. Here's a link: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...68&Parent_Id=1032&default_color=Dark-Red#null


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Topsider said:


> I knew people back in the 80's who ripped the crocodile logos off their Lacostes. Literally, leaving a small hole. Not a look that i cared for, however.
> 
> Some people did this, too.


An 80s classic!!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

arkirshner said:


> Memory is a strange thing. As I recall it, Knights of the Round Table was sold as a private label brand by the Lion Store which was then part of the now longer existent Mercantile Stores chain. As I grow older more and more often I learn that my memory is mistaken.


It was a Mercantile Stores store brand. We had them at JBWhite in Augusta as well.

There's a line of Brooks polos with a tone-on-tone logo and a tag that looks like it was made out of canvas. What's the story on those?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> It was a Mercantile Stores store brand. We had them at JBWhite in Augusta as well.
> 
> There's a line of Brooks polos with a tone-on-tone logo and a tag that looks like it was made out of canvas. What's the story on those?


Thank you for the confirmation, and thank Providence that senectitude is not yet upon me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Indeed! I seem to remember a character in one of the Star Trek movies wearing an aluminized version of that shirt! Ya gotta admit...great collar roll! ROFALOL.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It seems popped collars are the way of the future. :crazy:


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

It appears the people at Lands' End have been reading this thread... the new catalog is pitching "polos for guys who don't need logos". Still, I'm rather fond of my laurels and helicopter sheep.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not sure they've been reading this thread specifically, I'm sure a lot of guys including those not on clothing forums don't like logos.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Conversely, my father (who almost never wears logos) has a red Burberry polo with no logo but the inside of the placket has the Burberry tartan. Every time he wears it he gets compliments, even from people who have no idea what the plaid placket signifies. Gaudy? Maybe, if you get it, but everyone thinks it is a handsome (and for those who don't shop at Nordstrom's, unique) shirt.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Not sure they've been reading this thread specifically, I'm sure a lot of guys including those not on clothing forums don't like logos.


Still, it would surprise me if the AAAC access logs didn't show some IP's that resolved to Dodgeville Wisconsin. Perhaps even a member or two here.... :icon_study:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Topsider said:


> I knew people back in the 80's who ripped the crocodile logos off their Lacostes. Literally, leaving a small hole. Not a look that i cared for, however.
> 
> Some people did this, too.


LOL Yep, we did that quite often; we'd rip the 'gators off my buddy's little brother's shirts; inevitably, their mother would see the shirts with holes in them, and his little brother would get punished - let's just say that their mother was old-school southern, and the punishments were more than verbal... 

Anyone remember the Get Off Your High Horse brand polos? (We called them tennis shirts back then, too.)


----------



## mrbill12345 (Sep 21, 2011)

Logos have been around for a while, but I think one of the things that draws me to BB is the fact that there is no logo on most of their shirts. It just reeks of the PRL pony or the good old crocodile on them. The least they could do is the same color for fabric and logo.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I was perusing the store the other day and in addition to the contrast logos there were all the basic polos with just a logo outline in the same color as the shirt. Hardly noticeable.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

On the note of logos, it's a bigger thing among us younger folks. When you see a fellow frat kid in a VV whale, Southern Tide Skipjack, BB golden fleece, etc. it's the same way when you see a fellow trad in a #1 repp tie. It's "the know". Especially a BB golden fleece because it's probably the most exclusive logo, in that it is not very common and only "real" prep kids wear it. (Not my personal way of thinking mind you) In the world of Lacoste crocs and Ralph Lauren ponies, the Golden Fleece sets you apart and seeing that logo on the chest is the easiest way to identify a "real" prep vs. a North Face junkie.

Wearing those logos are a social signifier and affirmation for the ADD generation. I'm guilty of this but I limit my logos to polos. It get ridiculous seeing logos on back pockets and caps (i.e. Southern Proper Beu hats are huge among frat guys) but it's all for the same selfish reasons. To say to your fellow prep, Yes I am one of you. 

As I said in an earlier post, I actually like the multi colored GF logos. They add a summer-ery visual vibe.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

inq89 said:


> On the note of logos, it's a bigger thing among us younger folks. When you see a fellow frat kid in a VV whale, Southern Tide Skipjack, BB golden fleece, etc. it's the same way when you see a fellow trad in a #1 repp tie. It's "the know". Especially a BB golden fleece because it's probably the most exclusive logo, in that it is not very common and only "real" prep kids wear it. (Not my personal way of thinking mind you) In the world of Lacoste crocs and Ralph Lauren ponies, the Golden Fleece sets you apart and seeing that logo on the chest is the easiest way to identify a "real" prep vs. a North Face junkie.
> 
> Wearing those logos are a social signifier and affirmation for the ADD generation. I'm guilty of this but I limit my logos to polos. It get ridiculous seeing logos on back pockets and caps (i.e. Southern Proper Beu hats are huge among frat guys) but it's all for the same selfish reasons. To say to your fellow prep, Yes I am one of you.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, I actually like the multi colored GF logos. They add a summer-ery visual vibe.


Vineyard Vines, Southern Tide, Brooks Brothers- TFM


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

inq89 said:


> On the note of logos, it's a bigger thing among us younger folks. When you see a fellow frat kid in a VV whale, Southern Tide Skipjack, BB golden fleece, etc. it's the same way when you see a fellow trad in a #1 repp tie. It's "the know". Especially a BB golden fleece because it's probably the most exclusive logo, in that it is not very common and only "real" prep kids wear it. (Not my personal way of thinking mind you) In the world of Lacoste crocs and Ralph Lauren ponies, the Golden Fleece sets you apart and seeing that logo on the chest is the easiest way to identify a "real" prep vs. a North Face junkie.
> 
> Wearing those logos are a social signifier and affirmation for the ADD generation. I'm guilty of this but I limit my logos to polos. It get ridiculous seeing logos on back pockets and caps (i.e. Southern Proper Beu hats are huge among frat guys) but it's all for the same selfish reasons. To say to your fellow prep, Yes I am one of you.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, I actually like the multi colored GF logos. They add a summer-ery visual vibe.


Not intended to offend the poster, but almost everything in this post made me feel sad on the inside as confirmed some of my suspicions


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Atterberg said:


> Not intended to offend the poster, but almost everything in this post made me feel sad on the inside as confirmed some of my suspicions


Well, I suppose it's preferable to flashing some sort of "trad gang sign." :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't see it as being particularly different from, say, a hook vent, except it's easier to recognize, both symbolically and as a practical matter.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Starch said:


> I don't see it as being particularly different from, say, a hook vent, except it's easier to recognize, both symbolically and as a practical matter.


Running around checking for hook vents sounds most amusing


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Topsider said:


> Well, I suppose it's preferable to flashing some sort of "trad gang sign." :icon_smile_wink:





Tilton said:


>


Nah, that's not it. This is it. :icon_smile_wink:










Get it?


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha, brilliant.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

We are descended from folks who lived on savannas in tribes of about 120. Being tribal is in our DNA. In some parts of the world one is still born into a tribe. Here it is common to choose one's tribe. Logos can serve as signifiers. Those who reject logos might be said to prefer the tribe of those who reject the need for tribes.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Atterberg said:


> Not intended to offend the poster, but almost everything in this post made me feel sad on the inside as confirmed some of my suspicions


No offense taken, it is what it is. Labels matter in social hierarchy whether we like it or not. I try not to partake in it and there are some serious offenders out there. Example: the _TFM_ crowd.



Topsider said:


> Nah, that's not it. This is it. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thus, a cult was born haha


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

inq89 said:


> No offense taken, it is what it is. Labels matter in social hierarchy whether we like it or not. I try not to partake in it and there are some serious offenders out there. *Example: the TFM crowd.*


I had to Google that.

*T*otal *F*rat *M*ove. Gotcha.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Topsider said:


> I had to Google that.
> 
> *T*otal *F*rat *M*ove. Gotcha.


That website is satire gone bad. I'm kind of glad it didn't exist when I was in undergrad.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


>


That's only step one. You then have to tap your chest logo and point towards New England.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

firedancer said:


> I was perusing the store the other day and in addition to the contrast logos there were all the basic polos with just a logo outline in the same color as the shirt. Hardly noticeable.


I was very happy to see the return of the stealth logo.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...Parent_Id=1031&default_color=Bright-blue#null


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Drew Bernard said:


> I was very happy to see the return of the stealth logo.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...Parent_Id=1031&default_color=Bright-blue#null


I may be in the minority, but I dislike the "stealth logo". Because of the lack of contrast, this logo occasionally just appears to be an imperfection in the shirt - e.g. a repaired hole/snag. In the end, I rather a shirt either have a well-crafted logo or be entirely logoless....this in-between option of having a logo that is apparently ashamed of itself and trying to hide is neither here nor there.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd rather polos have no logo at all, but have accepted it as a fact of life.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They irk me only in what they're intended for. Some designs are more aesthetically pleasing than others (the dual-color BB logos are neat in a way), but none are better than their absence.

That said, I sometimes find the "stealth" branding that appears on the sleeves and backs of collars on some brands to be even more annoying (They're so often _bigger_).


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I must say that this thread amuses me. Particularly when I consider how many obnoxious logos and designs are out there, and then I see how offended some people get over a different color of thread on a very small logo.


----------

